
Show HN: I made a minimalistic Helpdesk for small businesses - sivaram636
https://helpninja.com
======
sivaram636
Creator here. As we mentioned in the website HelpNinja was created for small
businesses that need a simple helpdesk system with affordable pricing. Most of
the current helpdesk software available out in the market started as simple
but then it gets bloated along the way to serve bigger customers or they add
too many features and increase the cost. We felt there was a need for a help
desk that stays simple and has the same affordable pricing focussed on small
businesses that don’t have too much funding.

Our promise HelpNinja will stay as a simple helpdesk and with the same
$15/user/month pricing for life.

